# JLC Deep Sea Chronograph



## reverso68 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I fell in love with the new Deep Sea Chronograph that you can see here:
Time and Watches: Jaeger-LeCoultre - Deep Sea Chronograph Ref. Q2068570

I discovered this new model when I was just buying the new Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean (the one mounting the new manufacture movement) that you can see here:
OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Planet Ocean - Steel on steel - 232.30.42.21.01.001

Now I need to decide whether to go with the JLC or with the Omega.

Consider that at the price of the Deep Sea I can add a Grande Reverso 976 to the Omega by adding less than 1000 Euro.

Thoughts?


----------



## jb68902 (Mar 1, 2012)

As much as the Deep Sea Chrono is better than the Omega, the Omega PO 8500 is an excellent watch. If you can get the Omega _and _a Reverso for less than 1000 Euros more...I'd do that.


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

Deep Sea is a stunning watch, I'd get it.


----------



## reverso68 (Sep 3, 2012)

reverso68 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I fell in love with the new Deep Sea Chronograph that you can see here:
> Time and Watches: Jaeger-LeCoultre - Deep Sea Chronograph Ref. Q2068570
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts.

Btw, I have just learnt that the Deep Sea will only be available through JLC Boutiques, not through JLC resellers. Just thought to share the info.


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Tough call. I really like the retro looks of the JLC tributes, I think they are classic. However, given the price difference between that and the PO, and the fact that you are also considering getting the 976 along with the PO, I would probably take the PO and the 976 instead of the Deep Sea. 

Have you considered the Memovox Tribute to the Deep Sea? I would take the Memovox instead of the PO in this comparison.


----------



## reverso68 (Sep 3, 2012)

dak_la said:


> Tough call. I really like the retro looks of the JLC tributes, I think they are classic. However, given the price difference between that and the PO, and the fact that you are also considering getting the 976 along with the PO, I would probably take the PO and the 976 instead of the Deep Sea.
> 
> Have you considered the Memovox Tribute to the Deep Sea? I would take the Memovox instead of the PO in this comparison.


The Memovox Tribute is fascinating but I don't see it as a real diving watch. Well, in some way also the Deep Sea - with a water resistance of just 10 bar - is not exactly a watch I would dive with unless I am forced to... 

One thing that I don't like is the plexiglass in place of the sapphire crystal (although I understand the choice for a vintage-looking watch) . Also, for a diving I like the 42mm size of the Deep Sea Chronograph and the PO while the Memovox Tribute is 40mm.


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

There's also the Tribute to Deep Sea Chronograph which falls aesthetically somewhere between the Deep Sea Alarm and the DS Chrono' you are looking at. For my money, it's easily the best looking of the bunch but it lacks some of the functionality of the Deep Sea Chrono' (bezel doesn't rotate, no chrono' function indicator and one register less) and costs even more. Incidentally, I was given to understand that it was the Tribute version that was Boutique only but that may not be correct.
Ordinarily, I'd say go with the either of the Deep Seas that you are considering but the PO + Reverso combination is very compelling and gives you all the flexibility you could ever need. The Omega (especially on Bracelet) makes a versatile, everyday casual watch while the Reverso can handle the formal stuff. Deep Sea Chrono'/Alarm/Tribute to Chrono' vs. Planet Ocean is an easy choice. Throw in the Grande Reverso, though, and it's a lot harder.


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Stunning watch:

















No, this isn't me, I am only a deep-desk-diver :-!


----------



## reverso68 (Sep 3, 2012)

It looks like the lady of the JLC Boutique was referring to the Vintage version (two counters and non-rotating bezel) as the Boutiques exclusivity. My AD told me he will receive a Deep Sea Chronograph (three counters) next week and I optioned it. Once I see it in person, I will decide. I am keen to go with the Deep Sea only if it is really "irresistible"  on the wrist. Otherwise I will probably go with PO + Reverso. Btw, I owned a Reverso Grande Date in the past and I miss it a lot. I traded it to buy a JLC Master Grande Ultra Thin 40mm in pink gold. At the moment the only JLC in my small collection.


----------



## JorgeB (Jun 13, 2012)

Reverso68 please upload pictures if you get it. I've been drooling all over DeepSea Chrono 3 counters since I saw it online. I truly think is a gorgeous gorgeous watch and IMO the best looking one out of all JLC dive range. When you handle it please check if it is screw down crown!

Cheers,
Jorge


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

Love the heritage piece.


----------



## JorgeB (Jun 13, 2012)

anybody has real life pictures of this watch? I've only seen few pics from hodinkee.com but i'd like to see some pics "in the wild".


----------



## reverso68 (Sep 3, 2012)

JorgeB said:


> anybody has real life pictures of this watch? I've only seen few pics from hodinkee.com but i'd like to see some pics "in the wild".


Hi Jorge,

I am waiting for my AD to call me when the watch arrives. I will then post some live shots and my first impressions.


----------



## reverso68 (Sep 3, 2012)

reverso68 said:


> Hi Jorge,
> 
> I am waiting for my AD to call me when the watch arrives. I will then post some live shots and my first impressions.


The watch has not yet arrived. oes anyone know if JLC has started shipping the Deep Sea Chrono?


----------



## dlhussain (Mar 12, 2012)

I tried on the deep sea chrono at salon qp on Saturday, my God it was love at first sight!! It exudes quality and class with such a fine movement inside! I'd go with the deep sea chrono over any omega.. The 8500 looks good that's all while the JLC movements are so much more


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

I saw it in the flesh at Salon QP too and have to agree it is a fine looking piece.

Nigel


----------



## mastawong (Jul 20, 2011)

dlhussain said:


> I tried on the deep sea chrono at salon qp on Saturday, my God it was love at first sight!! It exudes quality and class with such a fine movement inside! I'd go with the deep sea chrono over any omega.. The 8500 looks good that's all while the JLC movements are so much more


Did you try the vintage piece as well? I'm contemplating between the regular chrono vs the vintage chrono


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

dlhussain said:


> I tried on the deep sea chrono at salon qp on Saturday, my God it was love at first sight!! It exudes quality and class with such a fine movement inside! I'd go with the deep sea chrono over any omega.. The 8500 looks good that's all while the JLC movements are so much more


While the JLC movement is a undoubtedly excellent, "The 8500 looks good that's all" is an odd thing to say if you know anything about it. Free-sprung balance, full balance bridge, twin barrels with 60hr reserve, Ceramic rotor bearing, co-axial escapement...


----------



## reverso68 (Sep 3, 2012)

reverso68 said:


> Hi Jorge,
> 
> I am waiting for my AD to call me when the watch arrives. I will then post some live shots and my first impressions.


Today the watch arrived. I have not yet confirmed it but I took some photos. Here you go:





































The watch is great but I still have to take a decision because I am also considering to buy a Moon 39 to replace my MGUT 40. So, with the same budget, which of the two couples would you opt for?

1)








or 2)?


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

Personally, I'd go with option 2. Not a huge fan of gold and the DSC is just too nice to consider swapping it for a PO.



reverso68 said:


> Today the watch arrived. I have not yet confirmed it but I took some photos. Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 882379
> 
> ...


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

I would go with option #2 as well. Thank you for the photos I did not think the chrono was going to be that thick on the wrist. I'll definitely have to try one on before considering purchase.


----------



## reverso68 (Sep 3, 2012)

JorgeB said:


> anybody has real life pictures of this watch? I've only seen few pics from hodinkee.com but i'd like to see some pics "in the wild".


A few more shots.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

the cal 752 found in this jlc is excellent. It has 65 hours of power reserve, a vertical clutch and other refinements, too bad the crown isn't crew down crown


----------



## kaiserphoenix (Jan 2, 2011)

I love this watch, its on my wish list!


----------



## reverso68 (Sep 3, 2012)

kaiserphoenix said:


> I love this watch, its on my wish list!


The more I wear it, the more I love it.

It is my favorite. Should I have just one watch, it would be my choice.


----------

